

The Node Firm - coffeescripter
http://thenodefirm.com/

======
comice
Their design appears to be quite deliberately taken from UK IaaS company
Brightbox: <http://brightbox.com/>

We've asked about it on twitter but no answers from them just yet.

I presume an outsourced design someone pinched without them knowing (or quite
the coincidence).

(fulldisc: I'm a brightboxer).

------
fpp
Some examples of typical service offerings you're planning / providing would
be nice.

------
BillSaysThis
Nice collection of folks but the page could use more meat on the how part.

